# Nike Air Tour Saddle



## Region3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Our pro shop has a sale on at the moment and I had some credit so bought myself a pair of these because they were the only ones in white only.

The sizing is a bit on the small side, so my normally size 8-8.5 feet were most comfortable in the 9's. They fit slightly tighter than my FJ 8.5's

I wore them on the course straight away for 18 holes and have to say they were even more comfortable that my FJ AQL's.
After a few holes I could feel the top of the tongue pressing into the top of my feet as I walked and feared the worst, but after another half a dozen holes they'd softened up enough to not feel at all.

As for the 'Air' part of the shoes, it really does work.
Our fairways at the moment are baked hard with not a lot of grass coverage, and it felt like I was walking on lovely spongy fairways.

Obviously I think they look good too or I wouldn't have bought them. Very understated and classy.

Highly recommended by me, just be careful with the sizes if you've never had Nike shoes before.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2011)

Had a pair of last years model, were very comfy but turned out not to be overly waterproof and didnt last particularly long, hopefully this years will last longer for you


----------



## Region3 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll have to wait and see on the longevity, but I'm not particularly bothered how waterproof they are as I'll wear my FJ's (black) if there's any hint of bad weather.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been very impressed with my Nike shoes. And I know what you mean about walking on spongey fairways...Very comfortable. 

I used mine for the 1st time at Beau Desert. 36 holes and no discomfort whatsoever. Been the same since. 

If there's one thing Nike knows how to do, it's make shoes.


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 2, 2011)

Totally agree. Nike know how to make comfortable shoes.

I like the old skool look to these - and the all white leather.

Presently saving up for a pair of Lunar Controls, or maybe Santa may treat me !!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Soco11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Crawfy I have had a pair of lunate for a month now, the padding beneath the heel takes a couple of rounds to break in, but now they're like slippers, great shoe!


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 4, 2011)

Like the sound of that. Can't wait to kick of next season with new shoes & poss new bag. God bless new golf kit !!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Another vote for the Lunar controls. They're the ones I wear. Best golf shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## granters (Aug 5, 2011)

i have a pair of these and they are by far the comfiest shoes i've ever owned. Unfortunately they are also by far the least waterproof i've ever owned too! Even a quick walk through the rough in drizzle and my feet are soaked. But for summer they are the bees knees


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2012)

fundy said:



			Had a pair of last years model, were very comfy but turned out not to be overly waterproof and didnt last particularly long, hopefully this years will last longer for you
		
Click to expand...

'Fraid not 

I noticed a couple of weeks ago they were looking a bit battered around the front on the right hand one, presumable from lifting onto it in the follow through.

Yesterday though the sole came away from the shoe at the front. I've played all through winter with them (because the spikes are way better than my FJ's) but I still thought they should last better than that.

I took them into the pro shop when I finished yesterday and they were going to ring Nike about them this morning.
Had a call from them about an hour ago and Nike have said to them to sort me a new pair out.

Really happy with the service from my pro shop, and Nike. Hopefully these will last a bit longer.


----------

